

Ask HN: Free cloud servers for 15 year old high school developers? - andrewstuart

Some family friends kids are 15 years old and learning to program.<p>They need access to a free Linux server so they can learn back end development.<p>Anyone know of free cloud server access for high school student developers?
======
rosenjon
Check out the following:

[http://www.windowsazurepass.com/azureu](http://www.windowsazurepass.com/azureu)

[http://research.google.com/university/relations/appengine/ed...](http://research.google.com/university/relations/appengine/education_awards.html)

------
penguinlinux
an alternative is to just hook up an old pc running ubuntu to a home router.
Setup dynamic DNS and you have a full running server. I run my personal blog
and email server from home and it works fine.

